# Cool Cap



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

The_Modifier said:


> Has anyone tried one of these?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

I can't use my thank you button anymore today Thanks both to Black Dog and mxslick for the tutorial on the easy way to post youtube videos.:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Just got a reply back from them, in only 20 minutes on a holiday! :thumbup:



> Mr. ********
> Thank you for your interest. We had our Cool Hard Hat independently tested and it successfully passed as an ANSI Z-89.1 Type 1 Class G&E hard hat. This standard is the same as the Canadian standard as a Type 1 Class G&E hard hat. We have sold a lot of these hats in Canada, and just this past year, we began selling the insert with the fan, batteries and recharger seoarately. This is the insert that we use in our hard hat, but it can easily and securely be installed in a wide range of hard hats - including the one you already have. You can see more about this insert at our website (www.headcooler.net).
> Jim Welsh


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Haha you honestly wouldn't use that unless it had a CSA sticker?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I was really hoping that it was gonna be this thing. One of my coworkers kept trying to get the safety guy to buy these:


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol, throw a propeller on top and you're set. Dang that joker's ugly.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Nothing says professional like Fisher Price.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol, seems to be a common theme with the guys that I work with. Fisher price tools and what not.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

The video def needs work....

Who in their right mind is gonna wear that while boatin or mowing their lawn?
Ctfu


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks like that insert would only work for people with no hair. Thank god my genetics and balding are kicking in!:laughing:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> The video def needs work....
> 
> Who in their right mind is gonna wear that while boatin or mowing their lawn?
> Ctfu


Give it another 10 years and it will be law.


----------

